# France Touring



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Thats us we have booked the Euro Tunnel with the Tesco vouchers found out you cant use them to book the dog thats got to be paid credit or debit card has anyone got any info on best place to stop when we get off the euro tunnel this will be our first time in France and any info would be most appreciated 


Thanks 
Christine & Dougie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi C and D

Suggest you have a search in France Touring (this forum). There are loads of suggestions for a variety of overnight stops near Sangatte, but it's difficult to recommend any one without knowing your preferences . . . some folk would never stay on an Aire for example!

Have a great holiday, and maybe a quick browse of the topics in here would be helpful since it's your first trip.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ChrisDouge said:


> Hi Thats us we have booked the Euro Tunnel with the Tesco vouchers found out you cant use them to book the dog thats got to be paid credit or debit card has anyone got any info on best place to stop when we get off the euro tunnel this will be our first time in France and any info would be most appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> Christine & Dougie


Do you want to stay in the area for a few days or longer or is it a night halt before going elsewhere that you want. What time will your train arrive in France?


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

rayc said:


> ChrisDouge said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Thats us we have booked the Euro Tunnel with the Tesco vouchers found out you cant use them to book the dog thats got to be paid credit or debit card has anyone got any info on best place to stop when we get off the euro tunnel this will be our first time in France and any info would be most appreciated
> ...


We get the 10.20 train out and would like to spend at least one night here and then move on we havent got a plan as yet still working on it we are looking at a lot on the forum to try and get some ideas of safe places we like wild camping but not sure about doing it in France we will use the aires once we get our plan in place

C&D


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Christine and Dougie

It's such a shame you have to pay the £30 separately, isn't it? :evil: I wish French vets took Tesco vouchers too.

For many people, our favourite is the 'wrong way', but we always stop at Gravelines. It's safe and quiet. There's a vet in town too, who saw us 'on spec' on our last trip.

The town of Gravelines is more than just a stopover. There's an interesting castle and museum, there's plenty of bars / restaurants, and there's a nice, safe walk along the river and up to the sea at Grand Fort Phillipe (where there's more bars and restaurants). There's a big supermarket about 5 minutes' drive away.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gravelines is a favourite of ours too.
It will be Cite de europe though on tuesday night.

I keep looking at the weather . Looks a bit grim until thursday in sw France but better than our original Switzerland destination.

Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ChrisDouge said:


> We get the 10.20 train out and would like to spend at least one night here and then move on we havent got a plan as yet still working on it we are looking at a lot on the forum to try and get some ideas of safe places we like wild camping but not sure about doing it in France we will use the aires once we get our plan in place
> 
> C&D


If that is 10-20pm you could find the Gravelines Aire full.

peedee


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

We're booked on the Tunnel to arrive at around midnight, in a couple of weeks time. Depends on the weather forecast as to whether we decide to head for Germany or France - hopefully Germany. We're planning on parking at Cite Europe for the night. Don't want to risk looking for an aire at that time of night.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Cite Europe is very close to getting off the train, no more than about 5 minute drive. Always feel safe there.

Joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yup I'll be there Satdy night


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Yup I'll be there Satdy night


Anybody going to be there this Wednesday. Our train arrives half past midnight and we will stay there or drive to the Baie de Somme services depending how I feel.


----------

